# Lilac & Honeysuckle?



## meat hunter (Mar 14, 2009)

Have seen a few posts on here for using Lilac for smoking. I have a good batch of that around my farm, but curious about the use of Honeysuckle. Can it be used? Has anyone used it? Or is it deadly poisonous? I have TONS of it. And its going to be removed eventually so if it could be used for smoking, would like to try it.


----------



## alx (Mar 15, 2009)

If you try lilac let me know-or post.I trim alot of these.I am partial to honeysuckle as i have a few bee hives at garden.


----------



## rivet (Mar 29, 2009)

Never thought of that.... Have both here at home and since I'm doing a cleanout burn today for my new mods, I'll throw some on and see what they smell like. If there's anything good, I'll re-post.


----------



## meat hunter (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey Rivet, for sure keep me posted on that.


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 29, 2009)

One of the fellow OTBS members, Travcoman45,  uses Lilac wood in their smokes. You may want to send a PM his way to ask him about it. 

Not sure about honeysuckle ...


----------



## meat hunter (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok, isn't he the one with the viking avatar? I think he is a fellow Minnesotan.  I will get with him. Thanks.


----------



## rivet (Mar 29, 2009)

Good deal MeatHunter. Let me know what Travcoman said. I got a good burn going right now, just hit 300F and the oils are just starting to heat up and burn off. Threw on a stick of oak and I'll let it and the rest of the smells burn off for a couple hours before I try the honeysuckle / lilac. Trying to get it as hot as I can. Be later today when I'll post feedback.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Mar 29, 2009)

lilac is supposed to be great for seafood and lamb, if i remember correctly.


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 29, 2009)

I ain't never used honeysuckle, but use some lilac.  Lilac is a very light smoke, works very well on fish, I don't do lamb, but sure wouldn't hurt ta try it.

Bein so light, it will get lost on sumtin like a pork butt er beef.  I talked with an old black feller last year, only thin he uses on his smoked fish, folks in that town thin a him as a master in the pit.

Like anythin elese, all ya can do is try it an see ifin ya like it!  Good luck!


----------



## meat hunter (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks Trav. Will definitely try it. Where about in Northern Iowa are you at? Im just a few miles Northwest of Decorah and due North of Cresco.


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 29, 2009)

Mason City, south a Albert Lea, bout 45 miles.  Come through yer neck a the woods couple times a year.  Go ta Shakopee fer the renisance an such each year.  Also go ta Lanesboro each fall ifin time permits.


----------



## rivet (Mar 30, 2009)

Burned a bit of honeysuckle yesterday. Got a vague smell of something good, but real light. Nothing like the rich flower scent, maybe I was expecting too much. Good for fish maybe. Didn't get a chance to burn lilac. I dunno, I'll stick with the grape vines.


----------



## garp (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi -

I'm new to the forum.  This thread I'm replying to is 2+ years old, so I was wondering if any more information is available about smoking with honeysuckle?  Did some searches but didnt find much.

Thanks,

Garp


----------

